# Autonomous , we have a lawsuit issue



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/w...rizona-uber-autonomous-crash-charged-73032691


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

mbd said:


> https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/w...rizona-uber-autonomous-crash-charged-73032691


She couldn't wait to get home and watch "The Voice" from there? It's always either a text or some show people are watching while they're driving.


----------

